# Marconi's Steam Yacht "Elettra" - Lecture in Chelmsford



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Retired Ship's Radio Officer and active Radio HAM Peter Watkins' (M0BHY) will present a lecture about the first Marconi yacht. His talk starts with the chance purchase of a photograph in a Cornish antique shop. He will tell the intriguing story of Marconi's floating laboratory which includes the yacht being requisitioned in two World Wars - by the British in WW1 and the Germans WW2! As a measure of his enduring fascination with all things 'SY Elettra', he has built a large detailed model of the yacht which will be on display, adding a perfect extra dimension to this event!

As a follow up, Peter's brother-in-law and retired director of Bolinbroke and Wenley, Richard Wenley, will give a short talk on the part his family played in the history and ownership of the Hall St building and other Marconi sites around Chelmsford.

Friday, 6 May 2016 from 19:15 to 22:30 (BST) at the Marconi Exhibition in the first radio factory in the world (opposite Woolpack Pub), Hall Street, Chelmsford, CM2 0HG. 

This is part of the Marconi Science Worx Exhibition "Building the Wireless Age" which was announced on SN back in February this year. 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=142314

Tickets are available at https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/the-story-of-marconis-steam-yacht-elettra-tickets-24995151170?aff=eac2


----------

